# Oula vilain grub :p

## Kinou-

Fut un temps ou j'avais le grub redHat tout beau tout bleu, puis maintenant j'ai celui en mode texte avec la gentoo, ya pas moyen de le customizer un peu ?

paske bon plus moche c difficile a faire   :Shocked: 

huhu   :Very Happy: 

----------

## px

faut faire une image, 640x480 en 14 couleur indéxés (dans gimp image -> mode -> indexed) ensuite tu l'enregistre en xpm.

Tu le met ensuite dans ton /boot, tu le gzip et tu le declare dans ton menu.lst avec splashimage=/machin.xpm.gz.

14 couleurs c pas enorme mais ca peu donner quelque-chose de bien avec du travail.

----------

## Kinou-

ok nickel je te remercie   :Surprised: 

----------

